# 36-point buck



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is a Kentucky deer, but the picture is impressive.

36-point buck brings attention to Garrard hunter

http://www.amnews.com/articles/2002...orts/news04.txt


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

I couldn't get the link to work, I'll try reposting it.

http://www.amnews.com/articles/2002/11/19/sports/news04.txt

www.amnews.com/articles/2002/11/19/sports/news04.txt

P.s. Hamilton, how the heck do you find all this stuff?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Drazle, Try this link. It just worked for me. As for the articles, I check about 6-7 sources daily and others are emailed to me.

http://www.amnews.com/articles/2002/11/19/sports/news04.txt


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

A little lower picture and it would have looked like a moose. Wow.


----------

